# Lost Boat



## cometman (Mar 29, 2012)

Jackson All Star lost between Price, UT and Spanish Fork, UT on hwy 6:x


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/whos-missing-a-jackson-super-star-imo-42332.html


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Super star and all star are not the same boat!

The SS on CL is a red 07 or earlier and is missing most of its outfitting.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, I know; but thieves will try all kinds of tactics to offload a stolen boat. Worth checking into IMO.


----------



## cometman (Mar 29, 2012)

If found, I can describe.


----------

